# MY BOX FOR A CAPRICE 6 15s



## JAYS77CAPRICE




----------



## D-BOY

nice what kinde of 15"s? and isnt that an impala?


----------



## Pitbullx

your trunk shall be pretty loud


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Sorry thats not the trunk, its the back seat. The box is made to be the part of the back seat where you would rest you back against and no its not a wall so i can still see through the back window.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Aug 10 2007, 02:35 PM~8523440
> *nice what kinde of 15"s?          and isnt that an impala?
> *


Thanks, there crossfire BMF's and yes its a 77 caprice.


----------



## superdodge2196

sealed?


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 11 2007, 10:25 PM~8532334
> *sealed?
> *


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs

Nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Thanks.


----------



## DYABLITO

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 10 2007, 05:02 PM~8521754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the box looks nice the ,chevy box looks nice ..but you shoulda dropped more cash for the ceramic coat headders or stainless...those factory black headers are gonna be that color for maybe 10 mins after you start that motor

hate to sound like a hater but been there done that


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 15 2007, 09:22 AM~8559788
> *the box looks nice the ,chevy box looks nice ..but you shoulda dropped more cash for the ceramic coat headders or stainless...those factory black headers are gonna be that color for maybe 10 mins after you start that motor
> 
> hate to sound like a hater but been there done that
> *


Nah you dont sound like a hater. Its funny that you say that cause I bought some stainless ones a couple weeks ago but havent had a chance to put them on cause the car is sitting in the sound shop. Those black one are pretty good tho there hedmen <------ "is that how you spell it" headers. The black ones I bought off D_cheeze. The car is coming out pretty nice the audio is going to be way out. So far theres six fifteen with fourteen mids and highs a fifteen inch screen mounted in the dash and a fifteen in the engine where the Ac hole is. ill post more pics soon.


----------



## [email protected]

oooooo what!!! thats tight post more pics when he does the center console


----------



## CODE BLUE

Anymore pics of the Caprice? I have a '77 too. :cheesy:


----------



## DYABLITO

THATS SOME OF THE NICER BOX CHEVYS IMO


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 15 2007, 07:00 PM~8564015
> *Anymore pics of the Caprice?  I have a '77 too. :cheesy:
> *


Yea ill post more soon!!! its almost finished couple more weeks.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2007, 02:20 PM~8562142
> *oooooo what!!!  thats tight post more pics when he does the center console
> *


Will do!!!!! That shit is coming out tight Mike.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Here are those headers that I was talking about!!!! I just have to put them on.


----------



## [email protected]

Is there any beer in that ice chest???? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 damn that's going to be crazy !!!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Here are some new updated pics of my 77caprice. Almost Done!!!!!! I hope.


----------



## PlayWitIt

looks great


----------



## 79 cutty

Getting closer....and looking good! Still have that wire if you change your mind! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

looking good


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Thanks for the props


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 12 2007, 12:24 PM~8775062
> *Getting closer....and looking good! Still have that wire if you change your mind! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *



Speaker wire???


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Thanks, but no thanks, I think I got it covered.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Sep 12 2007, 12:59 PM~8775362
> *Speaker wire???
> *


Pm sent!


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 12 2007, 01:18 PM~8774117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some new updated pics of my 77caprice. Almost Done!!!!!! I hope.
> *


question those speaker specs should pretty much fit an 86 2 door right :dunno: are there any hidden ghost to the install.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

yea they should fit.......


----------



## kashflow

thats goin to bang.looks good


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

THANKS, CANT WAIT UNTIL ITS DONE!!!!! SOON


----------



## iixxvmmii

that's gonna be crazy!! Can't wait to see it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

i want to see how the front seats fit in


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Give us a info on everything else?

elec upgrades
amps
wiring
head unit
etc


----------



## ROBERTO G

it seems like your building a donk.if so read my sig


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 16 2007, 11:47 AM~8801663
> *it seems like your building a donk.if so read my sig
> *


A Donk? ? find out what a Donk is before you start hating.... thats a box a donk is a 71-76 Impala or Caprice :biggrin: and if he were building a donk its his car not yours let him build what suits his likings :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

i dont give a fuck, if its a donk, box ,or bubble is the same shit. theyre all fucking monster truck wanna bes


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8803334
> *i dont give a fuck, if its a donk, box ,or bubble  is the same shit. theyre all fucking monster truck wanna bes
> *


A DONK!!!!! DONT YOU THINK IT WOULD BE ON SOME BIGGER RIMS YOU MUST HAVE NOT LOOKED AT THE PICS ON THE FIRST PAGE LOOK AGAIN THEN TALK SHIT. ITS ON 13S HOMIE


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 16 2007, 09:07 AM~8801043
> *i want to see how the front seats fit in
> *


THEY FIT PRETTY NICE I GOT SOME BUCKET SEATS IN IT.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 16 2007, 01:47 PM~8801663
> *it seems like your building a donk.if so read my sig
> *



read what i typed first. then you can talk shit.

im just saying that it SEEMS like your building a donk because of all the fiberglass in the inside :uh:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Since you KNOW what im building from the beginning why would you even post up something so stupid!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

we dont know what your plans are. i was just saying.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Coo Coo I understand no hard feelings........ But yea its going to be nice when its finished the dash is being put together so ill post more pics soon!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

i love fiberglass too. but ill rather keep it in the trunk. MOST donks ive seen have fiberglass all in the inside. 
yup no hard feelings


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Yea, I was going to do something is the trunk but with 12 batt and four pumps theres not really that much room, so I went with the next best thing. Its a full sponsorship by crossfire so I really cant complain you know!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

I got some more pics ill post them up later on tonight


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 01:31 PM~8809397
> *read what i typed first. then you can talk shit.
> 
> im just saying that it SEEMS like your building a donk because of all the fiberglass in the inside :uh:
> *


that...is...by far, THEE most assnine sentance i've seen on lil in a while.

stfu, just because there's fiberglass inside, doesn't mean its going to be a f'n donk, so i guess my f150's going to be a donk when i'm done building everything inside teh cab with fiberglass right?


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 20 2007, 03:24 PM~8835028
> *that...is...by far, THEE most assnine sentance i've seen on lil in a while.
> 
> stfu, just because there's fiberglass inside, doesn't mean its going to be a f'n donk, so i guess my f150's going to be a donk when i'm done building everything inside teh cab with fiberglass right?
> *


hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 20 2007, 05:24 PM~8835028
> *that...is...by far, THEE most assnine sentance i've seen on lil in a while.
> 
> stfu, just because there's fiberglass inside, doesn't mean its going to be a f'n donk, so i guess my f150's going to be a donk when i'm done building everything inside teh cab with fiberglass right?
> *


shit your bitch ass up. when have you seen a lowrider with shit like that. a truck can be a dunk stupid bitch. if you put big wheels on your gay ass ford then it will be a monster truck. fucking jerk


----------



## Brahma Brian

Back on topic fellas, I'm sure the topic starter would greatly appreciate it...


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Lol here we go again with the DONK talk!!!!! :angry:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Here is a pic of the car after the paint show before the chrome under carriage and before the sound system.......


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 21 2007, 07:33 AM~8839358
> *Here is a pic of the car after the paint show before the chrome under carriage and before the sound system.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry about the spelling this morning my brain is somewhere else PAINT SHOP!!!! not SHOW!!!!


----------



## BigLinc

looks like a lowrider to me


----------



## silver64

looks fuckin good


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 21 2007, 08:33 AM~8839358
> *Here is a pic of the car after the paint show before the chrome under carriage and before the sound system.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you ever get tired of it.....lemme know, i'll buy it!

nice lookin caprice there


----------



## streetlifer

The only thing I dont see is were all the pussy your gonna get with this car is gonna go. Fuck it! throw THEM in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Sep 21 2007, 05:21 PM~8843052
> *The only thing I dont see is were all the pussy your gonna get with this car is gonna go. Fuck it! throw THEM in the trunk.  :biggrin:
> *


dude, the front seats in these cars are huge, i've got a 91 wagon, but i do believe 77's were larger....think it was 78 when they started making them smaller from like 78-90 were the box, and 91-96 were the bubble...correct me if i'm wrong, either way its a badazz car


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 21 2007, 07:37 PM~8843136
> *dude, the front seats in these cars are huge, i've got a 91 wagon, but i do believe 77's were larger....think it was 78 when they started making them smaller from like 78-90 were the box, and 91-96 were the bubble...correct me if i'm wrong, either way its a badazz car
> *


all the boxes were pretty much the same size


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 22 2007, 08:48 AM~8846659
> *all the boxes were pretty much the same size
> *


when were the styles changed? i forgot, i know they kept a certain body style for like 10 years at a time or some junk only changes they made within the body styles were like different tail light setups or head lights, and maybe a sligtly different dash layout.


----------



## BigLinc

77 to 90 i believe were all basicly the same body lines with a few changes here and there, 91 was when the bubbles came out


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 22 2007, 08:29 PM~8849476
> *77 to 90 i believe were all basicly the same body lines with a few changes here and there, 91 was when the bubbles came out
> *


gotcha....i knew bout 91 being the year the bubbles came out....i own one!...lol but i figured it was 77 or 78 that went from there to 90, because i remember my moms 72 caprice with the 400 sb looking alot different then the 79 my dad had back in the day.


----------



## BigLinc

the different body styles went from 1965-68, 1969-70, 1971-76, 1977-1990, 1991-1996, i believe


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 21 2007, 01:54 PM~8842067
> *if you ever get tired of it.....lemme know, i'll buy it!
> 
> nice lookin caprice there
> *


Will do!!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 21 2007, 04:37 PM~8843136
> *dude, the front seats in these cars are huge, i've got a 91 wagon, but i do believe 77's were larger....think it was 78 when they started making them smaller from like 78-90 were the box, and 91-96 were the bubble...correct me if i'm wrong, either way its a badazz car
> *


Yea it is a big ass seat lol shit, but I changed it from a bench seat to bucket seats cause there is a consol going down the center with some goodies added to it ill post some pics of it soon. Its looking badass fellas!!!!


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 24 2007, 11:55 AM~8859013
> *Yea it is a big ass seat lol shit, but I changed it from a bench seat to bucket seats cause there is a consol going down the center with some goodies added to it ill post some pics of it soon. Its looking badass fellas!!!!
> *


wish i could find some bucket seats for mine, idk if they had any in cloth already though, more then likely i'll have to find some vynil ones out of a police package caprice(91-94) and re upolster them....which i'll prolly end up havin to do anyhow, can't wait to see more pics of urs man


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

I need to know if anyone has the sway bar for a 77 caprice if so how much shipped to 91710 that is the only thing that I am missing. It makes it look so much better with it.

If its already chromed thats even better let me know whats up!!!! 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## C-LO9492

sweet ass 77 homie and l like da way da speakers are set up in da back sit..
just don't forget da advil and da ear protection when u got crank up lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 30 2007, 07:21 AM~8899633
> *sweet ass 77 homie and l like da way da speakers are set up in da back sit..
> just don't forget da advil and da ear protection when u got crank up lol
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, trust me I wont!!!!


----------



## 88monteSS

looking fukkin sweet. anymore pics yet?


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Yea ill post them up tomorrow if I dont forget them at home........... mybad thanks for the props.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

I JUST HAVE A QUESTION WHEN YOU BUILD A FIBERGLASS ENCLOSER HOW DO YOU GET THE SPEC'S TO ACCURATE? ALSO I NOTICED ON YOU BOX THERE IS NOTHING FROM BLOCKING THE INTERIOR PRESSURE FROM THE SUB'S FROM THE MIDS? WOULDNT THAT BE A PROBLEM?
IM NOT HATING I THINK ITS LOOK'G GOOC JUST WONERING IF SOUNDS Q IS GOING TO BE GOOD? THANX


----------



## four13rider

Nice Bubble back :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

I will have more pics to post up this weekend. Its almost done 3-4 more weeks


----------



## [email protected]

ooooo what...... new chrome uppers and lowers with a new bushing set it's on the ground now homie. like 3 more weeks then a trip to the muffler shop and it's time to cruise around in the cream saver.....lol


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 16 2007, 08:54 PM~8803334
> *i dont give a fuck, if its a donk, box ,or bubble  is the same shit. theyre all fucking monster truck wanna bes
> *


look at the pics homie and stop haten!


----------



## chackbayplaya

looks good!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 23 2007, 07:56 AM~8851565
> *the different body styles went from 1965-68, 1969-70,  1971-76, 1977-1990, 1991-1996, i believe
> *


*77-79, 80-90


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 10 2007, 02:15 PM~9418162
> **77-79, 80-90
> *


actually its
77-79
80-85
86 have euro tails but 4 piece headers
87-90


----------



## Reverend Hearse

well since you wanted to be all technical... yes thats the most correct way to put it, but i was generalizing on the interchange.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

THATS RIGHT END OF JANUARY AND THE CREAM SAVER IS ON THE STREETS BABY!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Dec 10 2007, 01:27 PM~9419068
> *THATS RIGHT END OF JANUARY AND THE CREAM SAVER IS ON THE STREETS BABY!!!!!
> *



naw with that system it's the vibrating cream saver :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2007, 01:22 PM~9427135
> *naw with that system it's the vibrating cream saver  :biggrin:
> *



Thats right bitches!!!!! So you better have your pussy ready.... :biggrin: cause the cream saver is ready to fuck!!!


----------



## [email protected]

wheres all the new pics at fucker


----------



## WhitePapi2006

the caprice is still not done yet??????


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Sorry to say that some other projects came in that needed to be done before ese ca show in JANUARY but it will be done the end of January FORSURE LOL i hope


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 10 2007, 11:02 AM~8521754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## [email protected]

is it the end of january yet??????.................... and are you finally off fuckin vacation :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Yea this weekend is my last weekend. FUCK i have to go back to work this week!!!!


----------



## southside groovin

damn bro i like ur car. you got any spare parts for it you're tryin to get rid of?


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 12 2008, 03:18 PM~9676721
> *damn bro i like ur car. you got any spare parts for it you're tryin to get rid of?
> *


Sorry I got rid of everything!!!! I threw most of the shit away.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

*SHIT I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## [email protected]

damm! what size speaker is going into the door panel? and isnt there gonna be some in the middle console too..... damm that shit is coming out tight as fuck. lets go on sat to go look at the car after work


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2008, 10:09 AM~9700173
> *damm! what size speaker is going into the door panel? and isnt there gonna be some in the middle console too..... damm that shit is coming out tight as fuck. lets go on sat to go look at the car after work
> *


I'm down let's go look!!!!! I need you to get a hold of uncle Rudy/ or you and pops roll down cause i need to get it started maybe you can have it towed to your shop and get one of the boys to get it started so that Sam can finish the sounds........... Ill hit you up on my lunch break girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 12 2007, 10:18 AM~8774117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some new updated pics of my 77caprice. Almost Done!!!!!! I hope.
> *


----------



## WhitePapi2006

damn bitch is gunna bangggggggggggggggggg for a lowrider mad props


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 15 2008, 01:06 PM~9701423
> *damn bitch is gunna bangggggggggggggggggg for a lowrider mad props
> *


Thanks homie!!!!! I cant wait to get that shit on the streets already!!!!!! 

GET READY FOR THE *CREAM SAVER*


----------



## [email protected]

i'll see what's up most likely on sat we'll go down and start it up.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Here is a couple more pics...... The dash is looking SWEET!!!!!! ill post more pics this weekend...........


----------



## stayfresh726

thats a clean ride cant wait to see it done. thats a gang of speakers


----------



## [email protected]

bicth update this dead ass topic with more pics!!!!!!


----------



## subliminalmatt

hes too busy with the ladies lol nice 77 cap. im in the process of doing a 77 impala 4 door


----------



## MINT'Z

looks bad ass man


----------



## 86 Limited

i wanna see that shit done. So basically having a sound system like that wont get fucked up while hopping as long as everythings fastened down correctly? how is it going to sound being that theres no trunk?


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------

